# Tail banging on floor



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

I've noticed that Ebony's taken to banging her tail on the floor and grumbling while she's doing so (normally complete with a glare at whatever she's not liking)

I know grumble means not happy and glare means "you can shove that up part of your body Mum and Tigger because I don't like it", anyone have any thoughts as to what the tail banging on floor means? Sometimes she bangs her tail so hard on the floor I worry that she'll do herself damage.

I am not referring to tail wagging, I'm referring to lifting her tail up off the floor then bringing it back down hard onto the floor. So far she has never injured herself doing this, I just want to understand why she does it.

This behaviour has got a bit worse since I've used the feliway diffuser every day (plugged in and switched on all day)


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Turn off the Feliway and see if she's still thumps her tail after several days. If she's also scooting her rear on carpet or floor, and or biting or licking excessively her rear, it's possible she may have a problem with her anal glands, and they are irritating her to the point she's very uncomfortable with the feeling, and is thumping her tail to try to get rid of this discomfort. A vet check could determine if she has a problem with the glands.

http://pets.thenest.com/signs-symptoms-stopped-up-anal-glands-cats-7981.html


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

She's not scooting her rear, the only other thing she's doing as well as her tail banging is pulling on her fur and chewing it (in the past few months I have only seen her chewing her fur twice so whether it's a case of "I've found a bit of my fur that needs attention, just trying to get some dirt or whatever out of it" I'm not sure.


----------

